# Reef Villas vs Hydra Villas



## Umaimahz (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi All! My husband and I are looking to rent for a and apartment or villa that falls between Abu dhabi and Dubai, since one of us works in Abu dhabi and the other in Dubai. We’ve looked at both Reef and Hydra Villas and now we are confused which to choose. I’d really appreciate if we could get some of your opinions on these places. Also, please feel free to suggest any other available areas for rent with decent amenities close-by. Thank you!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Umaimahz said:


> Hi All! My husband and I are looking to rent for a and apartment or villa that falls between Abu dhabi and Dubai, since one of us works in Abu dhabi and the other in Dubai. We’ve looked at both Reef and Hydra Villas and now we are confused which to choose. I’d really appreciate if we could get some of your opinions on these places. Also, please feel free to suggest any other available areas for rent with decent amenities close-by. Thank you!


I haven't lived in either, but I have heard that Reef is nice with a "community" feel to it. Also, if I were in your position, I would do the same (live in AD, and commute to Dubai). There is another community which is right at the border on the Abu Dhabi side but it means it wouldn't be close either to AD or Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I haven't lived in either, but I have heard that Reef is nice with a "community" feel to it. Also, if I were in your position, I would do the same (live in AD, and commute to Dubai). There is another community which is right at the border on the Abu Dhabi side but it means it wouldn't be close either to AD or Dubai.


It’s called Al Ghadeer - right on the border, just inside Abu Dhabi. It’s a nice community and is only 20 minutes from Ibn Battuta Mall


----------



## Umaimahz (Mar 3, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> It’s called Al Ghadeer - right on the border, just inside Abu Dhabi. It’s a nice community and is only 20 minutes from Ibn Battuta Mall


thank you for the suggestion. It's a lovely community, however since I'm a new driver, I wasn't comfortable commuting 100km in the morning to auh and another 100km in the afternoon back home. So that option wasnt considered.


----------

